# 10G planted guppy tank



## conix67

Nothing spectacular. Using pool sand and plant growth is decent, no ferts or CO2. Pulled out java moss few times.










Finally getting some frys of snakeskin guppies.


----------



## pat3612

Nice what is your lighting on the tank. Iam finding my low light tanks with sand are growing better then my high light tanks which have co2 flourite and ferts.


----------



## conix67

I'm using SW light (50/50 10K/actinic, 28W power compact), and actually it worked ok and looks nice (better than the photo). So far the only algae problem I had was a little bit of green hair algae. They tend to occur when java moss takes off. I'm getting rid of java moss from all my tanks now.


----------



## Ciddian

That looks lovely...  Great job!


----------



## conix67

Thanks. I know gravels don't work well for plants. I'm surprised how well pool sand does in supporting my plants. Some that are not doing well in Eco are doing better in this tank, surprising..

However, I had a few cherry shrimps in this tank, but they are nowhere to be seen...


----------



## bluekrissyspikes

very nice! looks almost like the edge of a forest.


----------



## diabora

what kind of plant is that on the top left corner?? they are really nice


----------



## Mr Fishies

diabora said:


> what kind of plant is that on the top left corner?? they are really nice


Looks like Limnophila sessiflora?


----------



## conix67

Mr. Fishes is correct. My favorite for many reasons 1) grows fast 2) easy to keep 3) looks nice.


----------



## Doctor T

Nice looking 10g!


----------



## Platypus

I think the street name for that plant is cabomba or something?


----------



## Jdavid

*Hi*

Can you add aquarium salt to a planted tank


----------



## slipfinger

Jdavid said:


> Can you add aquarium salt to a planted tank


What reason would you want to add salt to a planted tank? I'm guessing your fish have a case of ick?

Salt and plants do not do well together, just have a look at any road side after our winters, salt kills 99% of all things green.

Your best option if fighting ick is remove fish to a separate tank and treat there. Or look into medications, but make sure they do not effect your plants.


----------

